# End of the Spring World Cup – KM080



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

​
This week we are talking about fungi, Bee Stings and Killer Bees. This is Episode Eighty of our beekeeping podcast.

You can listen to the show here:-

End of the Spring World Cup

Here's What was discussed

Swarms in New Zealand
Hive been stolen
How Bee Sting Therapy Works
Killer bees found in the Bay Area
Is Mushroom Juice the answer?
We hope you enjoy this weeks show, if you like the show please consider subscribing on your smartphone. Shows will then be downloaded directly to you.

Gary and Margaret

*Ways to subscribe to our podcast The kiwimana Buzz...*

Click here to subscribe via iTunes
Click here to subscribe via RSS 
You can also subscribe via Stitcher


----------



## Blair (Apr 6, 2015)

Way to go All Blacks!


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Blair said:


> Way to go All Blacks!


Thanks Blair, yes they did us all proud


----------

